# Roughly how many words does your 24 month old have?



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just wondering about this because I was on another board for parents of March 07 babies and was really surprised by what the parents there were saying about their toddler's vocabulary. I wondered what a poll here would reveal! I've never tried to post a poll before so I hope it works!

If you don't know (I don't!) just guess.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

I hit 300+ but he's 27 months, not 24 and there may be a big jump in there. He uses sentences. We had to rough up some numbers. Counts to 15, 50 or so animals, 30 or so verbs, 30 or so names, 10 vehicle type things (bus, motorcycle, airplane, etc), 5 sports and all their accoutrements (helmets, balls, etc), 15 colors, we looked around the house and easliy names 100 things he can name (couch, book, table, potty, etc) and I can think of 60 things out in town (grocery store, shopping cart, etc). Then I quit trying.







I really try not to worry too much about what he does when. We monitored for any signs of major delays but at this age all kids seem to just get things at their own pace.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

my dd is 25 months and has a huge vocabulary so I put over 300. She has an older sister and they are always with each other so that, I think, is the biggest influence. My older dd just started talking at this age.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

My DD isn't 24 months yet, only 20.5 but I went ahead and voted for 300+ words.

I lost count at 150 or so and that was months ago. Now she says everything we say, talks in 4-6 words sentences and is continually using words I had no idea she even knew.


----------



## ece602 (Feb 10, 2009)

My LO is 29 months. I put 100-200 for her when she was 24 months. She is the youngest, so sometimes she says things that her brother and sister understand, but not us. Its kind of like they are her translators lol. But she definately knows how to get the message across.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't vote, but I want to!









dd is 17 months and says 200ish words.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

That was what I was expecting. This other board they had a thread 'what does your lo say' and they were listing all their words. Maybe an average of 50. I was surprised but I don't know many other kids his age so I wasn't sure what the average range was.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I voted "0-50", using ds2 at 24 months. However, at 26 or 27 months, he had probably about 300. As far as I can tell, he was saving them up to use all at once.

This boy went from saying 1 or 2 words for several days, then not saying _anything_ for weeks, then saying a different 1 or 2 words for several days, etc. for months. Then, one day, he suddenly started holding things up to me at lunch and saying "spoon, fork, knife, plate" and pointing and saying, "mommy, table, chair, floor", etc. DH came home two days later, and said, "this kid's got like a hundred word vocabulary!". We'd actually been considering having him assessed and talking to a speech therapist. Now (3.5), he's our chatterbox.

DD, otoh, had at least 300 words at about 15 months, as did ds1 by about 18 months, so there's been a wide range in my kids.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS is 23mo, and has about 180 words that I've counted (roughly). But he's picking up new words every day, so in a week, I might have to choose a different answer to your poll


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I voted 0-50. DD isn't really interested in talking to us unless she REALLY wants something. In that case she will ask for it. Usually using sentences and words Ive never heard her use before.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

300+ easily.

DD started talking very early, and has been a chatter box ever since. She was saying sentences at about 13 months, and will hold conversations with you now.

Maybe it has to do with my constant talking and diareah of the mouth lol!


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

My son is 25 months and probably says somewhere between 100 and 200 words. A lot of these have come about in the past 2 or 3 months though. He wouldn't even say mama or dada for the longest time. Now it's like every day he says at least 5 new words and has used a few sentences.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Language is such a fascinating thing!
My first child had 2-3 word sentences at a year of age. She said her first word "Hi" at 7.5 months accompanied with a wave. It was freaky! She was really small for her age too so it would really shock people out in public that I was having conversations with this tiny person. she's really articulate too.

My second child is 29 months now. She didn't put sentences together until closer to 2. She didn't say her first words til about a year old or so. She is not articulate at all and my oldest translates for her a great deal of the time because I can't understand her!

Our third is only 9 months. He babbles and vocalizes a lot but he doesn't speak words yet.

All variations on normal.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

im going to have to guess 300+ since she can sign over 50 words and read about 40 words and talk WAY more then she can sign or read... but really I havent kept count.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

mine is 22 months and has about 230-250 words/signs, depending on how you count things like letters


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I didn't vote because I don't currently have a 24ish month old. But my oldest two had easily over 300 words at that age. My youngest had something like 10. He still doesn't talk much.


----------



## Beckamomof4 (Apr 15, 2007)

At last count (Wyatt is 25 months, but last count was at 24 months) he had 300, maybe a little more, but not too many more, spoken words, still signs fro some things, if he is upset or in a bad mood lol. He has been speaking in 3-6 word sentences since about 15 months or sooner?

My other 2 were about here as well. I think he is trying to keep up with them!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Personally, I think your poll results are going to get skewed to the extremes, because those are the people most interested in taking the poll. Those parents of DCs that have few words want to hear from others in their same situation, those with DCs with a huge vocabulary might want to say "wow, I can contribute to this poll."

My DD had uncountable vocabulary at 24 months, maybe 1000?, and full, clear and accurate 5-10 word sentences. Now 28 months, she expresses herself very well, and often plays with vocabulary, rhymes and makes jokes about and with words. (And picks up every single expression DS brings home from kindergarden!) But then I know this is one extreme.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

My ds said his first word "mama" at 6 months. He spit it out with such force it was like he was holding it in forever. After that he said nothing else for quite some time. At 24 months he had one handful of words he could say that anyone, even us, could understand. We were getting worried and had him tested. His spoken language ability was below average, but comprehension was through the roof! So we just had to wait. Now he is 2 1/2 and can't stop talking. Even in his sleep!


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My DS had about 100 at 24 months, and shortly there after had a verbal explosion. He is 27 months not and has hundreds of words, knows all his colors and shapes, can count to 20 and read all the ABC's and knows the sound each letter makes etc.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

How many does she _know_, or how many does she actually say?

DD knows hundreds of words.... however she only says about 20.
(she _knows_ all of her colors, numbers, abc's, etc. but she does not _say_ them - I ask her to point to the letter G and she will, but she has never said "G")

My oldest DD on the other hand was speaking in full, clear sentences at 15 months old. Her vocabulary has always been amazing to me.


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
How many does she _know_, or how many does she actually say?

DD knows hundreds of words.... however she only says about 20.
(she _knows_ all of her colors, numbers, abc's, etc. but she does not _say_ them - I ask her to point to the letter G and she will, but she has never said "G")

My oldest DD on the other hand was speaking in full, clear sentences at 15 months old. Her vocabulary has always been amazing to me.

This sounds like my oldest dd. She was very articulate and could sign and say many words by 2. We would have clear conversations at that point. However, DD3 is currently in speech therapy for having less than 50 words at 27 months. Her expressive language is about 9-12 months. Her receptive language is off the charts though and she barely qualified for the service. She understands everything we say and will perform tasks when asked. She is a very quiet baby that has two older sisters who do ALL the talking for her, so I guess she just doesn't feel the need to be heard yet.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

My son will be 2 next month, and says about 7-10 words, depending on the day. He understands more, and goes to get things we ask him for. He's in speech therapy now, and has definitely done well with that. I love our SLP!!


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

Our DS is 24 months and has much less than 50 that you can clearly understand. Like others have said, he signs some, knows colors, shapes, etc. but doesn't say the words for any of them. His comprehension is off the charts, but just not saying much yet. I'm going to give him awhile longer before I get concerned.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

We kept a list of all the new words he learned up until his second birthday. He knew (ie understood and used) just over 200 words at that point.


----------



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted for 300+ but honestly have never counted. She says anything and everything, speaks in full sentences, etc. so I figure she knows that many +. How would anyone be able to count once they pass 10 or 20? DD's speech just exploded. I'm not one for keeping track. Honestly, I'm not even sure "when" she started talking. It just happened.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

300+ in English and a bout adozen or so in Spanish, though neither DH nor I speak Spanish, it's whatever she's picked up from hanging out with our bilingual friends.

At 30 months, forget it - there's no way I can count all the words DD has. Between 18-24 was a huge difference, and between 24 months and 30 it's a totally different ballpark. She's always been very verbal, though. People assume she's at least 4 because her pronunciation is clear and her vocabulary is large. Plus, she's tall for 2.5.


----------



## ice_queen (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. you all have great talkers!









DD is 21ish months and I have never counted her words. I would guess she probably has about 50 spoken words that anyone could understand...

about 20 more signs

and LOTS of words that only she understands. LOL....

but I can give her a long list of instructions like "go upstairs to your big girl bed and get your stuffed cow and your blankie and come back down to mama" and she will follow them. So her comprehension is wonderful. It's very cool how each child has such different strengths.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I voted 200-300 because my 23 month old (will be 2 on the 30th) talks a ton. More than I remember the other 3 talking at this age... but that's probably a big part of it, he hears conversation pretty much constantly!

I really have no way of counting how many words he says, though. But he most definitely will repeat any new ones that he hears (including ones that would make grandma cry







) He definitely amazes me with his language skills.

All kids are different. I'm pretty sure my now 4 yo didn't talk much at that age, and now he's pretty dang vocal unless he's being shy around new people or those he doesn't know well. It was like once he started talking a lot, the language acquisition went in full speed.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

My girls are all very verbal. Late walkers.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

When you count words your child have do you mean ones they use daily/weekly or the ones they have used but only on occasion?


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I voted for 0-50 and I was thinking about words that he can actually say and that are understandable to the outside world without translation from me. He says words in German and Englisch but he understands a whole lot more.


----------

